# Nordatropin



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Who has used this and how good is it? Comes in 45IU vials.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used it, in my opinion very good


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I can obtain both these and hyge`s. The comparison in cost works out to be 10IU Hyge`s to 5IU of nordatropin. I`m swaying for the hyge`s as these were good when used before?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hyge are very good definatly one of the best brands out there


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i liked the simplex stuff too very good gh

everyone in my gym is complaining of joint tightness on there hyge so the stuff is working for sure


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am using simplexx now at 6iu's a day when i am at home defiantly better in my opinion but not so much better to rule out Hyge

JJB which Hyge you using the ones with 8iu on the lid or the swirl


----------

